# 05 altima high beam won't work // clickin sound



## show_time23 (Apr 26, 2010)

I jus replaced both high beam lights. Both old bulbs looked fine, the filament wasn't broken. But I changed anyways. I checked all the fuses for both hi beam and low, all are fine. I changed the relays around to see if that was the problem but that didn't seem to be the issue.

Whenever I pull back the light switch to flash hi beams when low beams are on, I hear a click coming from the engine fuse box.

Any ideas what the issue could be?

Thanks,

Salah


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

have someone move the light switch while you try to locate exactly what is making the noise..


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Check for power and ground at the bulb socket.


----------

